# Hirokazu Kanazawa RIP



## _Simon_ (Mar 10, 2020)

A bit late, but Hirokazu Kanazawa Sensei passed away in December 2019. Chief instructor and president of the Shotokan Karate-Do International Federation and 10th Dan, he was an original student of Gichin Funakoshi Sensei, and a pioneer who promoted Shotokan karate across the world.

Rest in peace, osu


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2020)

IMO he was truly a living legend during his time on earth. There are 10th dans, and then there are very, very few people like Kanazawa Sensei. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 10, 2020)

Rest in Peace, Sir.

We have been saying this way too much lately.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Rest in Peace, Sir.
> 
> We have been saying this way too much lately.


We certainly have. A generation is dying off quickly.


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

RIP


----------

